# Verizon DSL installation help!!



## lzclzclzc (Jul 17, 2005)

my dsl service was ready on 7/14 but i still can't connect to the internet.
Verizon sent me this installation Cd which had me follow 3 steps
but when i got to the 3rd step, the account setup step, it wouldnt work
a troubleshooting window pops up and asks me to check that i reached my service ready date, check the cable
i did all it told me 

the modem(Westell Versalink 327w) lights for the power, ethernet 1, and wireless are solid green. But the DSL light is blinking and there is no light for internet


does anyone know what to do?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

That means you are not getting a dsl signal from the phone line. Did you plug the phone cable straight into the phone jack? The filters are just for phones. If this is correct, then you need to contact your dsl provider. They can check the circuit and see if there is something wrong with your phone line.


----------



## lzclzclzc (Jul 17, 2005)

the modem is plugged into the phone jack, not through a filter
i called the provider, they said they're gonna check thier systems

Terrister--wat do u mean something wrong with my phone line??
can verizon fix that?


----------



## Delphi33 (Jul 21, 2005)

Verizon is going to check their systems? what do you mean by that, did they create a trouble ticket to have a tech look at the phone line or did the tech support agent basically just want to get you off the phone?

When the dsl light is blinking on the modem, it means that it is not communicating with the ISP. if everything is working correctly when you first turn the modem on, the light will blink about once a second (no connection), then start blinking faster (establishing connection), then go solid (modem in sync with verizon).

There are several possibilities that could cause the modem not to go in sync. One of the most common is the filters. Any device that connects to a phone line other than the modem must have a filter. If it doesn't, it could cause extra "noise" on the phone line causing the modem not get the dsl signal. This includes not only phones but satellite tv systems, TiVo, alarm systems, etc.

You said the modem is connected directly to the phone jack which is good, you may also try plugging it in to another jack just to make sure it is not the jack that is out. NOTE: you will not have to have the computer connected to the modem when you do this, only connect the phone line and power cable and see if the dsl light goes solid or not.

Also, how long is the phone cable that is connected to the modem? If its longer than 14 ft Verizon won't do anything to help you. If you need a longer cable, its best to use a longer ethernet cable from the modem to your computer than using a longer phone line. the dsl signal will weaken the longer it has to travel to your modem.

Once you do all this, if the dsl light is still blinking there is something wrong with the phone line. This could be any number of things, ranging from simply your dsl not being ready yet to some wire having a loose connection somewhere between your modem and the central office. If you have to call Verizon again to create a 'trouble ticket' to have an actual technician look at your phone line, make sure to tell the agent you're talking to wether the dsl light is blinking at the constant rate of about once a second, or if it goes to the faster blinking before going slow again.

Also, to make sure you don't get misdirrected to the wrong support group, you could try calling 866-268-4630, this will actually get you options to press 1 for tech support 2 for billing, etc...also will let you go directly to the mac support group if you have a mac...if you get a long hold time waiting for an agent in the windows queue, try calling the mac queue instead. most of the mac agents came from the windows group and have to take calls no matter what operating system you use.

I know this because I am actually a Mac technician and used to be a windows technician for verizon. (actually not for verizon - they contract the calls out, I actually work for a company called Telvista in Grapevine, TX (near Dallas). Hope some of this information helps anyways, and I apoligize in advance if you have to deal with one of our "less knowledgable" agents. We had to go through a three week training course, but really if you showed up on time every day you got hired no matter what your test results were.


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Delphi33 thank you for your reply. 

Always better to get advice from someone with 1st hand knowledge.


----------



## lzclzclzc (Jul 17, 2005)

thanks Delphi33 and terrister for your posts
i have contacted verizon tech support a few times and placed a trouble ticket
but i've been waiting for a week now
and now they're telling me that the frames in the Central Office are fine
and they're sending technicians to check the line from the Central Office to my house

Delphi33, since u used to work for verizon, do u know if it is possible for DSL to not be avaliable to my house or there is just a dead or deformed wire along the path from the central office to my house


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

It is possible that the pair of wires you used for voice worked fine. But DSL requires more from the wire than voice service. Not all wires can handle it, so they may have to move you to another set of wires to get a good enough signal to make the DSL work.

It could still be something in your house causing the problem. Try disconnecting everything that plugs into the phone line except you DSL and see if that fixes the problem. If it does, plug things back in one at a time until you find the problem device.


----------



## cr14mson (Aug 23, 2005)

lzclzclzc said:


> thanks Delphi33 and terrister for your posts
> i have contacted verizon tech support a few times and placed a trouble ticket
> but i've been waiting for a week now
> and now they're telling me that the frames in the Central Office are fine
> ...


yup..i agree with Delphi, blinking DSL light = modem cant detect DSL signal. Try using another wall jack that has the same DSL telephone number. Try calling Verizon again, and let them run a line test. That should immediately tell them whether your modem is 'in sync' or not.

Good luck


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

A simple way to diagnose if the problem is internal or external is to eliminate the interior wiring. Take the modem to the telco service entrance, unplug the cable at the service entrance and connect your DSL modem directly, no other devices on the line. If it doesn't connect there, it's not your problem.


----------

